# PSU For The Monsterous Msi GTX560Ti Hawk.



## Tribalgeek (Nov 30, 2011)

I currently have a Core2 Duo E7500 and 4GB of RAM running Windows 7 with a XFX GT240 graphics card.I have a MSI GTX560Ti-Hawk. Now I'm ready to uggrade my card, but was wondering, if I upgrade to the GTX 560 ti, what power supply do you guys recommend for it?
Also my Elite 330 case will probably be too small for it, so whats a good decent sized case possibly with fans included already?

I have max. budget of 4.5k for PSU and 2k for Cabinet

I've considering this:

Seasonic 520W PowerSupply (S12II-520) 3.5k

XFX Core Edition 550W Power Supply (P1-550S-XXB9) 4k

Seasonic 620W PowerSupply (S12II-620) 4.4k

Corsair GS600 3.7k

For Cabinet i think only one fits my budget perfectly . "Gamma"


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 30, 2011)

S12II-520 gets my vote.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Nov 30, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> S12II-520 gets my vote.



Whats about seasonic support. is it good?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 30, 2011)

another vote for Seasonic 520W PowerSupply (S12II-520)


----------



## Nipun (Nov 30, 2011)

Go for Seasonic 500W @ 3.5k + NZXT Gamma @ 2k. Or CM Elite 410 @ 2.5k


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 30, 2011)

My vote goes to Gamma+GS600


----------



## Tenida (Nov 30, 2011)

My suggestion;--  Seasonic 620W PowerSupply (S12II-620) 
Cabinet-Gamma@2.1K


----------



## Tribalgeek (Nov 30, 2011)

I was thinking about the  seasonic too..

But what about their service?? is it good??


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2011)

For PSU nothing better than Seasonic S12II-620. 
Their service is very good & they are the OEM of Corsair TX series PSUs.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Dec 3, 2011)

So I am going for Seasonic 520W.

But I will be upgrading to core i5 in a month or two. The psu should suffice then too.

i will be upgrading to something like this :around 3-4 120 mm fans + 2 HDD +1 DVD RW + MSI GTX560Ti Hawk + Core i5 +Intel H67BL mobo.but i wont be overclocking.

So should i get Seasonic 520W or 620W??


----------



## Tenida (Dec 3, 2011)

Go for 620w version.More headroom alwayz better for future upgrade.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok. *Seasonic S12II 620W Confirmed.*


Thanks  for the support, Guys..!


----------

